# Combining interests ...



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

So I am into (among other things) computer programming, robotics, and woodworking. Naturally, it would be awesome to combine all those interests ... a CNC router machine!

I have been playing around with Arduino / Launchpad / rPi cards that all have pins for controlling motors and whatnot, so I am thinking one (or more) of those things would probably able to control the motors.

Do you guys know of a good site where they built a DIY CNC machine documented the hell out of the build?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Chris! Welcome back...long time no hear


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm planning my first CNC as we speak. These sites are good and tons of info at CNCZone.
Build Your CNC
CNC Router Parts


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's another one - CNC Router Source


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Mechmate also has a forum dedicated to building cnc routers


----------

